# Kubota F Series With Snow Removal Equip



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with the Kubota front mount mowers? I'm thinking of buying one that I can use on sidewalks. I'm so tired of old equipment. The Kubota seems nice. The next town over has one for sidewalks.

I'd purchase a mowing deck, sweeper, snowplow, and snowblower for mine if I decide to buy one.

The only thing I don't like about the Kubota F series, is the snowplow to buy with it. It has only one spring.

Anyone have any experiences with them?


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I have a F 2000 I bought new in 89. I have a 5 foot blade for it. I used it for plowing condo driveways. It has power angle. the only real repairs ever did to it was a clutch. But for mowing you better off with a Z machine 1/2 the cost and much faster that a front mount.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

I dont have any experience with the kubota mowers but we do run a Hustler 3400 with a 60" blade and the machine is great in the snow, as long as you keep up on it, We have pushed as much as 6" with ours the only problem if the piles on the sides get too high and you cant push it any farther, but they are great. We used to run a John Deere out front with a blower on it and that was awsome also would throw the snow almost 30' far. I would suggest a cab and heater for it we dont have one on our Hustler and it gets quite cold but I think you would be very happy with it for walks. just my two cents

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## big flounder (Nov 26, 2004)

*Kubota F series has made me wealthy*

There is no better piece of equipment. 50 drivways a day with the blower and 75 lawns a week , good to 4000 hrs and trade them in , Get dual remotes for the blower extra 500$ but worth it. Canadian 5 foot blade has 2 springs and get the Quick hook up blade and blower. dont buy a soft cab the laurin cab made in Quebec is the best, awsome heat dual wipers,and heavy .I'm on my fourth one I'v had 30hp and 25 hp and the small one has plenty of power and is better on fuel call me for details 613 332 3378 blower will throw wet snow 45 feet up into trees. been doing side walks since i was a kid. The blade will push more snow pound for pound than my two trucks with boss v blades. Tractor with blade, rear weight and cab was 2300lbs with a 5ft blade and all wheel drive.


----------



## bushtrimmer (Sep 21, 2004)

Great machine. My residential crew is dead without my F3060. Hydraulic angling plow clears smaller driveways faster than anything else I've seen. Plenty of horsepower. Bought the machine as an all purpose mower, snow, aerator, everything like what you talk about. Only use it for snow and aeration anymore, have a 60 inch mill creek aeraotr for it also.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

I have an F3060 as well with cab/heat, mower, blower, and brush. We mainly use the brush as most of our snows are only an inch or two. It does break down pretty often, which is a pain. I bought it used, so you get what you pay for. They are pretty hard to find. I'd buy a newer one if I could find it.

Dan


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*kubota snow*

I don't know much about the f series, but i can tell you the b series front blade (2019) is a well built plow,2 trip springs,heavy cutting edge and it's fast. The b series snowblower(2650) needs serious modifications for commercial use! Plow on.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm thinking of purchasing a brand new Kubota this week. Boy, I'll be making a lot of payments. Unsure at the moment of which model. I need something ASAP with a cab.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*kubota snowblowers.*

If you purchase a kubota 2 stage pto front snowblower for serious snow work, save yourself some pain and do the following. #1 remove the factory cutting edge and replace it with a hardened steele edge. The factory edge is light metal (JUNK). #2 weld 2" flatbar along the bottom edge and all the way up the sides of the drift knives, this will prevent the hull from bending if you hit an unseen obstacle under the snow. #3 weld the bevel gear to the main shaft, it is only pressed on at the factory, as soon as you put the machine under any serious load the gear will fail,in other words the shaft will spin inside the gear. # 4 don't bother to send this information and photos to mr. terrence criss, kubota customer satisfaction dept. torrence ca. i'm sure he will blow you off as he did me! Good luck. Plow on.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

How much does one of those machines cost. My neighbor NFM has a company do their snow removal and they have 2 of those things. They look like they work great and seem to get around easily.


----------

